# Changing substrate



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Thinking about changing my substrate from pea gravel to sand. I have used play sand before and didn't like it so this time I will use pool filter sand. Sand should help my plants and give me a more natural look.

My question is for those that have done it before should I remove all the gravel or just add a thin layer of sand on top? With some gravel in the sand it would look more natural so might just add a handful on top when I'm done. 

Any advice on swapping substrate?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I would remove all the gravel. If you just add A layer of sand over the gravel it will eventually just sift down under the gravel.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Good point, I kinda hate to removed the gravel as I have used it for almost 2 years in most of the tanks. So when I planted them last month they have really grown well, lots of "plant food" in those rocks. 


I want to set up my tanks to look more realistic and looks like a lot of the Amazon (most of my fish are South America) is sand so time to change out some substrate this weekend.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Good luck on your transition to sand, I know it will be awesome. 
I don't know if this is helpful but thought I'd share:

Demo for cleaning sand in aquarium start at 7min https://youtu.be/U79bQmIKhuQ

Demo for adding sand to already established aquarium https://youtu.be/VfkkunBi3V0

Enjoy!


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the links I will check out those videos.


----------

